# Nature's Logic



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So I threw a bag of Nature's Logic into our rotation. Supposedly Susan Thrixton approves of them and I've seen some rave reviews about the food being all natural and all that. I guess all the nutrients are suppose to come from real foods and not added vitamins?

Nature's Logic -

The Pros:
The kibble is tiny, which I appreciate because Tucker, especially, has a hard time with larger kibbles. The boys seemed to think the taste was ok. (As ok as Tucker finds the taste of kibble). 

I think it was the venison we tried.

The cons:
I have had to clean tails repeatedly on this stuff. Their poops remained kinda gross and soft and never firmed up. It is not in the WDJ list of a approved foods and that made me suspicious. Why wouldn't it be on there if it's so good? The bag is old fashioned too, no zip close closure so I had to use a chip clip to keep it shut. It is also expensive. (Another food priced higher than Fromm and not nearly as good in my opinion.)

I threw out the last of it this morning, I was tired of cleaning poop off of tails. I'm not sure it's a bad food, but we won't be trying it again. If it's so awesome as well, I don't understand why it isn't better known. I don't find it often mentioned in the dog foodie circles.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Shelly. I'm glad you try new foods and share the info with us here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

